# In foal or fat?? Awaiting blood results



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

Hi everyone, Iâ€™m new to this group and just after opinions really. My mare had her bloods taken last week as myself and friends on the yard have become concerned at her weight but mainly shape. She seems to have changed and continued to gain weight even tho Iâ€™ve cut her feed back since the beginning of the year. What do you think?? Iâ€™ve had her since 31st October thanks x https://www.dropbox.com/s/afotwsevliohb4y/Photo 25-03-2019, 09 10 21.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wv3b4d799s8pkjn/Photo 28-03-2019, 11 42 36.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3we6of214bmpjiq/Photo 27-03-2019, 14 09 10.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b7qet1dz3apu0cx/Photo 26-03-2019, 17 48 46.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bzqu95ma30s8lxr/Photo 26-03-2019, 17 48 35.jpg?dl=0


----------



## daydreamer (29 March 2019)

I'm no expert so wouldn't want to hazard a guess! She's very pretty though and HHO loves a BOGOFF so if she is in foal you will be able to get plenty of advice (as long as we get lots of updates and foal watch posts hehehe)


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

daydreamer said:



			I'm no expert so wouldn't want to hazard a guess! She's very pretty though and HHO loves a BOGOFF so if she is in foal you will be able to get plenty of advice (as long as we get lots of updates and foal watch posts hehehe) 

Click to expand...


Thanks  sheâ€™s a sweet heart..... I have two section aâ€™s Who were both the same shaped barrel January, both had the feed cut right back, out in the day in at night and my other pony has just nicely lost weight where as she seems to of lost nothing just completely changed shape with it!! Also hadnâ€™t yet come into season! Will keep you updated


----------



## meleeka (29 March 2019)

My section A has a huge belly and not a lot anywhere else so I think they tend to carry weight there first.  Hopefully youâ€™ll find out soon but there really isnâ€™t anything as cute as a Section A foal!


----------



## windand rain (29 March 2019)

Depends where she came from and how much work she does. She is fat my two year old was huge and I suspected a bogof for a while but she did drop a lot of weight in March April  when we ran out of foggage and only fed small amounts of hay so she had the scrabble about for tufts of grass


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

meleeka said:



			My section A has a huge belly and not a lot anywhere else so I think they tend to carry weight there first.  Hopefully youâ€™ll find out soon but there really isnâ€™t anything as cute as a Section A foal!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, itâ€™s just as my other one has nicely lost his belly since cutting feed back.... and she seems to continue growing and sheâ€™s on less than him! X


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

windand rain said:



			Depends where she came from and how much work she does. She is fat my two year old was huge and I suspected a bogof for a while but she did drop a lot of weight in March April  when we ran out of foggage and only fed small amounts of hay so she had the scrabble about for tufts of grass
		
Click to expand...

Sheâ€™s only young herself, unbroken so not in work as such, where she cane from I know there is a Shetland due to foal in about 6 weeks but donâ€™t no if the colt was at the place my mare came from or if the Shetland went to run with him if you see what I mean


----------



## joosie (29 March 2019)

I am awful at guessing so no help there. But it can be hard to tell. There were more than a few occasions when people asked me if my pony was pregnant. I was highly offended on his behalf...


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

joosie said:



			I am awful at guessing so no help there. But it can be hard to tell. There were more than a few occasions when people asked me if my pony was pregnant. I was highly offended on his behalf...
		
Click to expand...

Aww haha!!
If she hadnâ€™t of changed shape with the â€˜being fatâ€™ and appeared to all drop lower I would be as concerned..... also not to have had a season since Iâ€™ve owned her..... just very suspicious x


----------



## Equi (29 March 2019)

If the dads a Shetland it will be one adorable bogof thatâ€™s for sure.


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

equi said:



			If the dads a Shetland it will be one adorable bogof thatâ€™s for sure.
		
Click to expand...

I noðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Amymay (29 March 2019)

Well it will be interesting to know. Iâ€™m on the fence


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

amymay said:



			Well it will be interesting to know. Iâ€™m on the fence
		
Click to expand...

Me too!! Thatâ€™s why I had her blood tested.... results should be back Monday x


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 March 2019)

love a BOGOFF   she is very pretty,  looking forward to pics if she does foal, it will be gorgeous....


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			love a BOGOFF   she is very pretty,  looking forward to pics if she does foal, it will be gorgeous....

Click to expand...

Thank you! Xx


----------



## SpringArising (29 March 2019)

I would say fat.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 March 2019)

We realised that we had a BOGOF on the way when, if you were riding behind her and looking down, you could see that her 'waist' was disappearing.


----------



## windand rain (29 March 2019)

Not always too noticable we went to collect a mare to go hunter trialling she was in overnight as she had been jumping the night before and was sweaty opened the stable door and two pairs of eyes were looking up. She had a colt foal during the night with no outward sign at all.


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

Some more photos of her tonight 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wp0oxxz4qbl2zv3/Photo 29-03-2019, 17 20 26.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/20zt59we6595y4y/Photo 29-03-2019, 17 22 44.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4vuc476u2y6kgrj/Photo 29-03-2019, 17 27 21.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g9qilhe4r0h9j4t/Photo 29-03-2019, 18 39 04.png?dl=0

Opinions? X


----------



## windand rain (29 March 2019)

Got a ways to go is she is as no movement on the udder I would think if she is you have at least until summer to plan the thing that makes me slightly suspicious is the fact she has quite a pronounced backbone and a big belly so not conventionally fat all over with a big round tummy and a flat back my very fat welsh 2 year old the week we bought her


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

windand rain said:



			Got a ways to go is she is as no movement on the udder I would think if she is you have at least until summer to plan the thing that makes me slightly suspicious is the fact she has quite a pronounced backbone and a big belly so not conventionally fat all over with a big round tummy and a flat back my very fat welsh 2 year old the week we bought her

View attachment 30810

Click to expand...

Thank you! So you think she could quite possibly be in foal? X


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

windand rain said:



			Got a ways to go is she is as no movement on the udder I would think if she is you have at least until summer to plan the thing that makes me slightly suspicious is the fact she has quite a pronounced backbone and a big belly so not conventionally fat all over with a big round tummy and a flat back my very fat welsh 2 year old the week we bought her

View attachment 30810

Click to expand...

Your Welsh is beautiful by the way x


----------



## windand rain (29 March 2019)

this is her a year later with the evil dartmoor on consevation grazing I think it could be possible but not soon how old is she


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

windand rain said:



View attachment 30816

this is her a year later with the evil dartmoor on consevation grazing I think it could be possible but not soon how old is she
		
Click to expand...

 Sheâ€™s only 2ðŸ˜« where she came from there weâ€™re shetlands one a stallion, one of the Shetland mares are in foal due in about 6 weeks..... I explained all this too my vet and she thinks itâ€™s very possible x


----------



## windand rain (29 March 2019)

That makes me less convinced she is in foal it  is unusual although not impossible for yearlings to hold in foal is she 3 soon or next yearr


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

windand rain said:



			That makes me less convinced she is in foal it  is unusual although not impossible for yearlings to hold in foal is she 3 soon or next yearr
		
Click to expand...

She was an early born foal herself, 3 next year, February. Sheâ€™s not had a season since weâ€™ve had her either x


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

Merlinlily said:



			She was an early born foal herself, 3 next year, February. Sheâ€™s not had a season since weâ€™ve had her either x
		
Click to expand...

So if she is she would of been between 15 and 18 months old when caught xx


----------



## joosie (29 March 2019)

Sometimes it is hard or almost impossible to see when a mare's in season, some of them just don't seem to show it. My mare is 11 and I barely notice when she is in season as she doesn't really show any signs - I can only really tell by the smell of her pee!


----------



## Equi (29 March 2019)

Young fillies in particular donâ€™t really show in season. Mine only started to show at the very end of last summer so she would have been 2 and a half.

Knowing her age I do hope sheâ€™s not pregnant. 

Whatâ€™s her worming history?


----------



## Merlinlily (29 March 2019)

equi said:



			Young fillies in particular donâ€™t really show in season. Mine only started to show at the very end of last summer so she would have been 2 and a half.

Knowing her age I do hope sheâ€™s not pregnant.

Whatâ€™s her worming history?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you me too! She has always been regularly wormed, did a poo count when we first got her and wormed accordingly!


----------



## JJS (31 March 2019)

Iâ€™m voting for not in foal. Some of them do hide it well though, so I could easily be entirely wrong!


----------



## SEL (1 April 2019)

Bloods back yet OP? You can tell I'm surrounded by fatties when I don't even think yours looks that podgy. There's a section C gelding in the field opposite me who looks like he's carrying twins.

The last one who carried a surprise foal (another section C) only gave the game away when she lost a load of weight around her neck and back end but kept her barrel of a tummy. The YO was convinced she was just another fat riding school pony but I was 100% sure she was in foal. Sure enough when the vet came out and I persuaded her to take a quick peak she popped on some rubber gloves, had a rummage and agreed. Never did get my Â£5 from the bet with the YO!


----------



## ester (1 April 2019)

Merlinlily said:



			Thank you me too! She has always been regularly wormed, did a poo count when we first got her and wormed accordingly!
		
Click to expand...

Did you also test for tapeworm?


----------



## Kirstysn (4 August 2019)

Try a cheap pregnancy test on her... I tested my mare and it came up positive... And it was right!!


----------

